# durango in-town backcountry?!



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

yes I know it sounds like an oxymoron but today for a lunch break skied up to some north facing slopes in West Bodo park (state land kinda southwest of the Masonic temple building) and made some turns (two runs). back at the desk in 1.5 hours.

the snow seemed stable and wasn't bad - though a little warm. If anyone is up for saturday real backcountry lemme know.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Any Pics?


----------



## snowbiss (Dec 23, 2007)

Viva La BODO the back bone of Durango


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Watch out for those avalanches! Rumor is that a slide caught a skier coming off of Smelter Mountain. I love having these problems!


----------



## clone (Mar 2, 2006)

Siiiick! I was checkin' some of the lines on Smelter lookin like some creamy gnar gnar sauce... 

Hey... Off Topic... Is the Animas runnable? I want to perform a half day Ski/Raft sess.... for fun.


----------

